# 2008 Madone 5.2 review



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There seems to be a lot of interest in and questions about the new Madone, so I thought I'd post this review I came across. I've read a fair amount on the subject, but found this review better than most. I think it's objective and raises some interesting points.

http://www.aboc.com.au/equipment-reviews/complete-bicycles/2008-trek-madone-5-2-performance


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Another excellent review ( of which I have found many including the one you referenced):

http://seacoastnh.com/Travel/Seacoast_by_Bike/New_Trek_Bike_is_Ugly_Betty/


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Madone 5.2 Owner's Group*

Lets get together and form a new Madone owners group. We can start a registry with pics, contact info and have a forum to share our experiences with our new Madones. Any interest? PM to respond and I can begin to put a list together to those who would like to be part of it. Let's see where it takes us!


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Another excellent review ( of which I have found many including the one you referenced):
> 
> http://seacoastnh.com/Travel/Seacoast_by_Bike/New_Trek_Bike_is_Ugly_Betty/


Funny write-up! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Nice review or, should I say reviews. I've been meaning to get over to our Trek store and test ride one, and perhaps the Specialized Tarmac SL too. But, the Trek appeals to me because I liked it's immediate predecessor, I like their design philosophy, they are USA made, have a good warranty, and offer a wide variety models for ease of fitting most anyone.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I liked this particular review because it showed both sides of the technology equation. I'm a little leary of the upper end Madones, so my focus now is on the TCT carbon models, along with the Tarmac (and others). Trouble is, I can't locate a Tarmac in my size (52cm) to test ride. BTW, Specialized lifetime warranty is on a par with Trek, and theirs extends to forks as well.


----------



## LG_climber (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice reviews, thanks for sharing.

I'm in the market for a new roadbike and have my eye on the Madone 4.7 (TCT carbon with Ultegra components).

One thing that surprised me was the bit where one of the reviewers said they liked the seat on the 5.2 Madone. I've read a lot of reviews here where people say they HATE the Bontrager seat that comes standard. Wondering what the real story is and what I would replace it with.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

The new '08 Bonty saddles are a far cry from the old ones. I have several saddles and my favorite is a Selle Italia SLR. I was even contemplating ordering a white one to match my bike. But now, no: I actually like the new saddle (2008 Bonty Race X Lite). 

Of course saddles are a personal thing and what works for me will not necessarily work for you. I for one think, as are pedals, that saddles should be a spec item on high end bikes.

zac


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

LG_climber said:


> Nice reviews, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm in the market for a new roadbike and have my eye on the Madone 4.7 (TCT carbon with Ultegra components).
> 
> One thing that surprised me was the bit where one of the reviewers said they liked the seat on the 5.2 Madone. I've read a lot of reviews here where people say they HATE the Bontrager seat that comes standard. Wondering what the real story is and what I would replace it with.


I'm looking at the 4.7 as well. No LBS around has one in stock and the last time I checked only the triples were available, but that may have changed now.

Opinions on saddles are very personal, but on my test ride of the 5.2 I found it to be quite comfortable. IMO, if you want to sample a REALLY bad saddle, ride a Spesh for awhile.

One thing to keep in mind, though. The 5.2 comes with the race lite version, the 4.7, the race. I don't know the differences, but I'd say give the stock saddle a chance. It may be fine.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have no issues at all with my saddle. Have been out on 50+ mile rides, even in bike shorts without padding and find the seat comfortable.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Our bike shop has a 4.5 in a 54cm. The black and white paint makes it looks nearly identical to the 5.2 except for the seatpost, and would fool a lot of people. The price is $1,999 and feels like it weighs about 18.5 pounds. It has an Ultegra RD and you could get some $60 Ultegra brake calipers (just so there's not so much 105). It would be a great $2,100 bike.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

PJ352 said:


> I'm a little leary of the upper end Madones


There's no reason to be.



PJ352 said:


> Specialized lifetime warranty is on a par with Trek, and theirs extends to forks as well.


Bontrager wheels and components have a five-year warranty, though. I don't think Specialized can touch that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Have you ridden it? Same geometry, but I'm curious how the ride compares to OCLV.

Your guess of 18.5 is probably very close. I inquired with Trek customer support on the 4.7 and they said 17.5.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

No, I haven't ridden it. I really didn't mean "our bike shop". I should have said the one I frequent. I just bought a new Felt in July so i'm not really in the market, but I love the new Treks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification. Felt's are nice bikes as well - enjoy it!!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not getting to the link. What model Felt did you get?


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I suck at attaching pics


http://feltracing.com/08/product.asp?catid=1504,1515&pid=8659

http://feltracing.com/08/image.asp?pid=8659


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

:yesnod: ya done good, I got to them this time.

Nice bike!! I rode an F4C and liked it a lot. The Felt F series are one of my favorites in both ride and handling. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Paul Winterbourne (Dec 26, 2007)

Heres my rig.......










managed to blag a power tap hub in the process


----------

